# Wow



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I got my first wish, the shuttle scrubbed twice. We made it there by Mon nite and we were at the visitors center and saw the launch on Tues.







That was cool. We spent 2 days sight seeing Cape Canaveral.

Then we went up to the Daytona Intl Speedway. Took in the museum, saw the IMAX movie







, took the track tour. They were running the Petty experience but with my back problems I did not think I would be able to get out of the car. $142.00 for 3 laps at 160 mph. Maybe next time.

Then drove to Sarasota and spent 2 nights and 3 days wih my Aunt. (camped in her yard) I visited with a friend of my father that I have not seen since 1973. They had let me stay in their house the summer of 73 when I was 17. We also made 2 trips to the Gulf to swim. It was wierd seeing the sunset parralel to the beach, to me it was seemed like it was setting in the south









We arrived at Disneyworld on Mon aft and left the following Sunday. Busy and hot and we had a blast














. 4 out of the 6 days we had some rain and it was very overcast which made the temp more bearable. Saw I beleive, all of the parades and 3 different fireworks shows. The girls enjoyed the sat morn breakfast with Cinderella in the castle









Drove home in 2 days arriving home 9 pm last night (monday) 3100 miles total

Nice to be home, but also looking forward to Niagra Falls.

John


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2006)

action 
WOW!! Glad to have you back, John. That sounds like quite a vacation. Looking forward to seeing you, and hearing more, at Niagara Falls.

Happy Camping,
Gary


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Welcome home, John. Its been WAYYYYYY to quiet with both you and Thor gone!!!

Glad to have you back - now, hold on to that vaca glow for as long as you can.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

action Welcome home, John! action

It's good to have you back! I am so glad you got to see the launch! An awesome experience I am sure!
The rest of the trip sounds like a blast too, but I think I would have found a way to squeeze into that car!









I'm sure you are beat now, but when you recover a bit, let's see some pictures!

Happy Trails,
Doug

P.S.: Sorry we did not manage to sell your Outback for you. We really did try!


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Welcome back John. Glad to hear you had a good, safe trip. I have been wanting to watch a shuttle launch for many years but it didn't work out....yet.

Gary


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

John, glad to hear you had such a nice trip and made it back safely home. Looking forward to seeing some pics when you get time to post them.


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Welcome Back John!!

Glad the timing worked out for your regarding the Shuttle Launch. We live on the Space Coast, so I have seen many launches. My closest launch was the last John Glenn launch. My wife and I went to the northern most part of Cocoa Beach and watched it from there.

We can see the launches very clearly (depending on cloud cover) from my house. Most launches I can watch the Shuttle for 6 minutes or so, including SRB separation.

We also get a thrill when the Shuttle returns. When the flight path brings the Shuttle close to our house, we get a double BOOM!!  I was outside one night when it happened and it made me jump.

I am also thrilled to hear that you're vacation was such a BOOMING success! I hope your upcoming trip to NF will be the same!

Dan


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Glad you had a good time John and made it back safe and sound. Sounds like an on the go vacation versus the hang out and relax kind







. How did your back hold up??

Mike


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

camping479 said:


> Glad you had a good time John and made it back safe and sound. Sounds like an on the go vacation versus the hang out and relax kind
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The back held up descent. Each morning got worse with leg pains but not as bad as before the epidural. Getting the second epidural tomorow. (wed)

John


----------



## Sexy Momma (Apr 18, 2005)

Hey, it's so great to have you back!







We missed you around here!

Sounds like a wonderful vacation. I would have loved to see the space shuttle - that sounds way cool! I'm so glad that your back held out for the duration of your trip. Hopefully you'll feel better tomorrow after your next epidural.

Did your girls ride Expedition Everest? What did they ride and how did they like it? I can't wait to see some pictures, so hopefully you'll be posting some.

We're heading up to our seasonal site this evening for a couple of days of sunshine, boating and swimming. I'll also try to get some pictures posted when we get back.

Glad to have you back John!


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Welcome back John!

Sounds like you had a great trip. Isn't that Sarasota area and the Gulf beautiful?








Glad all went well and you made it back safe


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

Glad you had a good trip sounds like you did

Willie


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Would love to see a launch in person! Must have been a great time for the family.

Got pictures?


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Welcome back John......

Daytona is great....isn't it???? I love the place. Actually, we are going to be down there next month for my B-Day and I am trying to talk Michelle into the driving school at the Petty Experience. I was thinking I might try the WDW Speedway since you need to maintain 90 mph in the banks to keep from coming down at Daytona....

Were there any Outbacks in the infield RV parking area? Last year, we just so happened to spot one while on the track tour!!!

Glad you had a great vacation.......Less than three weeks for us!!!

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Welcome back John









Glad to hear you had such an amazing trip...sounds like it was action packed! I have quite a few relatives in florida myself, and an aunt in Sarasota as well.

It sure was quiet around here without you, so glad you're home....
Dawn


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Actually there was a Outback parked at the infield in Daytona.

I need to download pics and try to post some....I think there are almost 150 total.

It is nice to be home but living in the trailer went well. I have the outside washed and cleaned again and the laundry is almost done but tomorrow I tackle the inside


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

John glad to hear you had a great time 
Happy you got to see the shuttle launch
Maybe next time you can go for the 3 laps
Glad the girls loved Disney
Our kids are asking when we can go back again

Don


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

That sounds ABSOLUTLY AWESOME!!!
Glad to hear that you and your family had a great time.
3100 miles! WOW â€¦ How was the gas mileage? (had to ask)

Camp-on
Camp-safe
MaeJae sunny


----------



## kyoutback (Jul 12, 2004)

John,
Did you stay at Ft. Wilderness? We are going there in a couple of weeks. Got any tips for us?


----------



## jewel (May 16, 2005)

Welcome home John! Sounds like an amazing trip! And now NF!! Woohoo! That is one thing I would love to go and see! 
The launch sounds so cool! What a incredible thing to witness! Looking forward to seeing some pictures!









sunny Jewels


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Welcome Home John, glad you all had a wonderful time.







You can't beat a Disney World vacation!

PS) Happy Belated Birthday, were you still in Disney for your special day?

Tami


----------



## imabeachbum (Mar 24, 2006)

Welcome back and glad you had a great trip. Isnt the shuttle launch just amazing. I used to live in Titusville and then Cocoa Beach and have literally pulled off the side of the road on the way to work and stood in the bed of my truck and watched a launch. Kinda brings the kid out in you. Welcome Back!

Alan


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Sounds like a cool vacation!
Reminds me of my SHUTTLE days on the West coast.
Not many know this, but there is a Space Shuttle Launch Complex in Central California (Vandenberg AFB). It is currently in mothball status to save funds. Anyway, it's also an alternate landing site because of the 3 mile long runway. Back in the '80's we had to train/standby on the shuttle and such. It was very interesting. I got to see a lot of missles and rockets launch while I was there...but the Space Shuttle never launched from there. They keep it around in case something happens to the other site in FL. It would take them a few years to get it operational, but it's like a spare now.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

It was cool to see. $ years ago as I travelled across Nebraska on a Dec 27, I looked up in the sky and saw the 747 with the shuttle mounted on top. We watched the pilot make what I assume were 3 practice landing approaches. He never touched the ground just went back up. That was so cool to watch. We had no camera with as it was a trip to bring my son to school in Wyoming. Now I always carry a camera in my truck. (mostly for working fires







)

John


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

tdvffjohn said:


> I got my first wish, the shuttle scrubbed twice. We made it there by Mon nite and we were at the visitors center and saw the launch on Tues.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow...they have gone up on the price of the 3 lap ride...I did it in April 2 years ago and it was only 125.00 then. When my dh retired the "Men on the Street" gifted him with the Daytona Driving experience...and he got to drive one of the cars on the race track. He had a blast...I watched him and knew I could not do that...but I did do the next best thing.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I have not forgotten about the pics. My DW flew to Arizona to help her father move and she took the camera.

John


----------

